# Tame Rock Dove (common pigeon) needs a home in Minneapolis



## chebutykin (May 8, 2010)

Hello, all!

A few weeks ago, my friend Sharon Stiteler of birdchick.com found a pigeon in her bedroom. This bird had flown into her window and was obviously domesticated and then later set free. She did not have the space to care for the bird; I, however, had both experience in keeping doves and the necessary supplies to keep the bird for at least a couple months.

My problem: I am in the process of moving out of a foreclosed home. My new apartment, which I applied for a few days before Walter the Pigeon flew into Sharon's window, will not allow me to keep large birds. I could probably argue with the landlord, but honestly, I will not have the means or space to keep the pigeon long-term. It would be irresponsible of me to keep her.

Walter currently has a place to stay until July 15th.

She is very healthy. Her feathers were a bit ragged when Sharon found her, but she now looks great and eats very well. She is tame enough to hop up on your shoulder or hand, and she will often sit on the arm of the couch long enough for me to watch a movie with her. She has been laying eggs like mad, and I have been supplementing her food with calcium.

Photos of Walter

Walter and I are located in Minneapolis, but I am willing to drive to neighboring states in order to place her in a good home.

[email protected]


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

You willing to ship? Walter would spend a day in a box but live life in a new home. People here do it all the time. Read Aries' Story: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f10/p...o-retire-please-help-north-georgia-43357.html


----------

